# What are the best toys for new puppy?



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

We are now on the long, long (well until 4th May) wait until we can pick up our new puppy.

He has already been bought a few toys, but I wondered if anyone had any advise/recommendations for toys to buy him or anything else for that matter 

We have/ordered - crate, vet bed, bed, bowls, training mats, poo bags, lead, brush & a few toys.

All advise gratefully received

Donna


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

tooth brush, paste, dog shampoo, treats, ball, squeaky plush toy, chewy and chompy toys....start saving old ratty towels for after wet outings too...what fun to shop for a dog 

as you go you'll likely get a water bottle with dish for walks, car harness, perhaps a long tether type lead for training...


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

pet stain removal, odor elimination spray is a must


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you both, I have some stain remover & spray & squeaky toys (5 year old son seems to like them too  ).

It does remind me of shopping for my son before he was born.

Oooh quick question - are bowls that attached to the crate useful? He won't be on his own for any great length of time, but I don't want to leave him without a drink.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We don't use a crate with Rufus. One tip though is to use ice cubes in hot weather with their water, that keeps the supply lasting longer if they tip over the bowl.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Murphy loves the card board roll out of the kitchen roll! And the cup that I put my washing liquid in in the washer! I got him a variety of plush and squeaky toys. I also recommend a snuggle safe, it's for in his bed at night and it's stays warm for upto 10hours (like he's still sleeping with his litter) a also LOTS of kitchen roll gone through at least 12 rolls in 3 weeks!


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

This was my checklist, hope it helps! I got a larger Vetbed and cut it in two so I always had a spare, in case if accidents and this has been very useful! 

Crate, ✔
2x Vetbed
bed,✔
blankets,✔
poo bags, ✔
2x bowl, ✔
collar, lead (I'd tag)
puppy pads, ✔
puppy shampoo,
Micro fibre towel, ✔
Normal towels✔
Puppy brush✔
regular brush,✔
Puppy food, dry and raw
puppy treats 
Antler chews,
kong teething✔
puppy kong, ✔
chew toys and playbones, ✔
soft plush toys, ✔
simple solution spray, 
Lots of kitchen roll
Toothbrush and paste
Raw chicken wings 
Earwipes


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm such a list geek! Happy puppy shopping!


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks Holly.

Your list reads almost the same as mine. I love a list too. 

We have a few toys, have even had to (the small boy insisted) send a sports relief toy dog to Anthony for the pups. He has promised my son a photo of the pups with it when it arrives. 
Such a nice guy.


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks Holly.

Your list reads almost the same as mine. I love a list too. 

We have a few toys, have even had to (the small boy insisted) send a sports relief toy dog to Anthony for the pups. He has promised my son a photo of the pups with it when it arrives. 
Such a nice guy.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

The best toy for your puppy is YOU! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> The best toy for your puppy is YOU! X


Plus your pants  and socks 

Dot loved her pet stages puppy toy and Kiki loved her stuffing free skineeze fox. Inzi recommends a ball, actually lots and lots of balls


----------

